# Kuma overclocking thread



## cdawall (Dec 21, 2008)

i just ordered me a kuma X2 7750BE







should be here right before xmas i'm so excited


----------



## Kei (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm very curious to see if these work the same as the Phenom 9850BE at the Kuma setting.

Kei


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 21, 2008)

IF this works well, I may grab a Kuma and then play with that for the time being before going P2.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 21, 2008)

it should be here shortly so i will be very happy to post some results good or bad


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 22, 2008)

What board you gonna run it on? I bought one myself yesterday along with a MSI K9A2 Platinum. I'm curious what the 3mb of L2 will do for this chip. Keep me posted on your progress.


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 22, 2008)

Can't wait to see some results!


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 22, 2008)

i am looking forward in seeing what this cpu  can do , shold have it soon and i hope i do not fry it like i did my last one lol


----------



## HolyCow02 (Dec 22, 2008)

definitely looking forward to seeing what this can do. Hopefully it can stand up to some of the other chips in it's class


----------



## KBD (Dec 22, 2008)

cant wait to see some results  btw, is a quad with 2 bad cores or a real dual-core?


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 23, 2008)

mine has arrived and @ stock it matches in vantage and farcry2 my x2 6000 , going to overclock it a little and test it again


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 23, 2008)

Sweet what are you expecting your top out to be around?


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 23, 2008)

not sure seeing as i only have  the amd 770 chipset mobo with the sb600 , i hope to get 3.2ghz or more


----------



## CBOT (Dec 23, 2008)

More Later


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 23, 2008)

what temps are you getting ?


----------



## CBOT (Dec 23, 2008)

thats the Quastion wich Temp has ist ? 
All under Water dual Radi.






sry for Bad English.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 23, 2008)

CBOT said:


> More Later



O come on just get it over with throw 1.5 V on that sucker kill the HT all the way down and see what max clock is then post it on hwbot.

New AMD Clock Tool out ALSO


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 23, 2008)

CBOT said:


> thats the Quastion wich Temp has ist ?
> All under Water dual Radi.
> 
> 
> ...



Techpowerup is from around the world. Not everyone is good with Engilsh heck I'm from America and can't spell type right have the time myself LOl....


Just saying don't worry about that here. We have no dick headed Spell gramor  police running around these parts


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 23, 2008)

seems my mobo's limit for this cpu is 3.2ghz


----------



## cdawall (Dec 23, 2008)

agh stupid newegg i don't get mine until the 29th


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 23, 2008)

Do these chips have the new divers in them?

Or just am2 chips?


----------



## KBD (Dec 23, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> seems my mobo's limit for this cpu is 3.2ghz



darn, i wouldve expected more out of that chip. may be its the sb600 limiting u? i'll wait for cdwall and his crosshair which has ACC also, may be he'll have better luck.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 23, 2008)

KBD said:


> darn, i wouldve expected more out of that chip. may be its the sb600 limiting u? i'll wait for cdwall and his crosshair which has ACC also, may be he'll have better luck.



Na I don't think that limts the CPU hardly at all like people say....

I'm wondering if there are new diveders like the new Quads.

I can find pics of you bios anywhere I looked........


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 23, 2008)

might be my memory , it's corsair xms2 ddr2 800 . had problems when overclocking my old cpu (epp mode)


----------



## KBD (Dec 23, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Na I don't think that limts the CPU hardly at all like people say....
> 
> I'm wondering if there are new diveders like the new Quads.
> 
> I can find pics of you bios anywhere I looked........



perhaps u r right, we shall see how cdwall does but he'll be on water so it wont be a fair comparison. may be he should also do a test on air?




chaotic_uk said:


> might be my memory , it's corsair xms2 ddr2 800 . had problems when overclocking my old cpu (epp mode)



yea, its not great but overclockable albeit at looser timings. i dont know how things are with AM2+ but with AM2 i just lowered the RAM to 667/533 and overclocked the CPU, there are also dividers.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 23, 2008)

i am a little disapointed with the stock heatsink/fan , i was expecting something like the x2 6000 with the copper heat pipes


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 23, 2008)

I know this CPU will hit 3.5 if it does not well then it's a fing waste.

I'm expecting 3.6 3.7 or more with it.


----------



## KBD (Dec 23, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> i am a little disapointed with the stock heatsink/fan , i was expecting something like the x2 6000 with the copper heat pipes



that must be the issue right there, you need a good cooler for those overclocks. stock just doesnt cut it for that.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 23, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I know this CPU will hit 3.5 if it does not well then it's a fing waste.
> 
> I'm expecting 3.6 3.7 or more with it.



oh i'm getting 3.8ghz outta this bitch i dont care wtf it takes


----------



## SpookyWillow (Dec 23, 2008)

ll these chips work in a msi k9n sli diamond?

http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=k9n_sli_platinum&class=mb


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 23, 2008)

KBD said:


> that must be the issue right there, you need a good cooler for those overclocks. stock just doesnt cut it for that.



temps never go above 51c under load , just done a vantage run @ 3.2ghz 

7750 be @3212
CPU Score 5010  
Graphics Score 8518  

my old x2 6000@ 3287
CPU Score 4913  
Graphics Score 8512

my 4870 is at stock speeds


----------



## cdawall (Dec 23, 2008)

unless they updated the BIOS than nope



and SB600 can be a limiting factor i used it. i kinda figured it out myself, but then again the K9A2 isn't the best oc'ing mobo under the sun


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 23, 2008)

upto yet i have just raised the multipler , not tried raising the fsb yet . time for a new mobo ? lol


----------



## KBD (Dec 23, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> temps never go above 51c under load , just done a vantage run @ 3.2ghz
> 
> 7750 be @3212
> CPU Score 5010
> ...



those temps are pretty good actually. stock coolers are usually crap but may be AMD refined them. Are u still getting 51c under full stress test, like OCCT, prime, etc? or is it highrer?


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 23, 2008)

only tried vantage and farcry2 to bench atm , i used the long bench in fc2


----------



## CBOT (Dec 23, 2008)

My Kuma wont Boot with 3,6Ghz at this Time, need more Tweaking with Bios .


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 23, 2008)

what bios tweaks have you used ?


----------



## KBD (Dec 23, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> only tried vantage and farcry2 to bench atm , i used the long bench in fc2



try orthos and/or prime. you have to make sure the overclock is stable for sure, check your temps and run one of them overnight.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 23, 2008)

where do i get these progs ?


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 23, 2008)

whats wrong with amd overdrive ? , the readings are incorrect lol . 3.8ghz lol


----------



## flyin15sec (Dec 23, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> where do i get these progs ?



You can get Prime95 from here:
http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/

Go to Step 3. Just pick your OS version.


----------



## KBD (Dec 23, 2008)

flyin15sec said:


> You can get Prime95 from here:
> http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/
> 
> Go to Step 3. Just pick your OS version.



there is also orthos, i believe its the dual core version, if not you have to run 2 instances, one for each core:

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/385/Orthos_Stress_Prime_2004.html

and also, OCCT, though i found it less reliable than both orthos and prime, it sometimes tells me overclock is stable when the other 2 fail. but it does have in program temp monitor:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/OCCT_d5612.html


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 23, 2008)

just noticed my memory is running in unganged mode , why is this ? . i wonder if it is something to do with having all 4 slots full ?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 24, 2008)

cdawall said:


> unless they updated the BIOS than nope
> 
> 
> 
> and SB600 can be a limiting factor i used it. i kinda figured it out myself, but then again the K9A2 isn't the best oc'ing mobo under the sun



MSI K9A2 Platinum

is better than the new asus 790fx IMO

I owned both of them the MSi clocks better,



chaotic_uk said:


> just noticed my memory is running in unganged mode , why is this ? . i wonder if it is something to do with having all 4 slots full ?



U dont want to run gagged its slower.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2008)

i ran the MSI as well and my Biostar 780G clocked better


----------



## CBOT (Dec 24, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> what bios tweaks have you used ?



Only Voltage and ACC with some Gaming on HT and NB divider.

I used the ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe, that give me more Option to Tweak for High OC.


----------



## Darknova (Dec 24, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> whats wrong with amd overdrive ? , the readings are incorrect lol . 3.8ghz lol



Well it's correct assuming you are running a 16x multi


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 24, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Well it's correct assuming you are running a 16x multi



16x200 = 3200 , so how can it be running at 3.8ghz


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 24, 2008)

cdawall said:


> agh stupid newegg i don't get mine until the 29th



WHY!? Cuz of the snow?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> WHY!? Cuz of the snow?



b/c newegg shipping is very gay


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 24, 2008)

had to drop mine back to 3ghz , started getting bsod's this morning


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 24, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i ran the MSI as well and my Biostar 780G clocked better



Don't believe it LOL

I've had that chipset and it sucked LOL


----------



## Darknova (Dec 24, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> 16x200 = 3200 , so how can it be running at 3.8ghz



16x238.08


----------



## KBD (Dec 24, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> had to drop mine back to 3ghz , started getting bsod's this morning



it also could be the RAM holding you back. thats why you gotta fiddle with the settings a bit. Try dropping your RAM to 667 and then overclock the CPU, stress with prime/orthos/OCCT and then overclock some more if its stable, repeat until its not. Also, you may have to lower your HTT multiplier, i know for AM2 i dropped it to x4 and going above 1100MHz is not receomended but with AM2+ its obviously different may be someone can help you with that as i never owned an AM2+ system and dont know what those should be set to.. Basically, the point of all this is to find out how high you can take your CPU and/or HT bus.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 24, 2008)

would it help getting 1066 ram ? , how much of a boost would i get from the extra speed ram ? . would this help with a little extra performance , i have always had problems with this ram running it in epp mode if over clock when i was running my old x2 6000


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 25, 2008)

managed to get it back to 3.2ghz . had to change the memory timing from 4.4.4.12 to 5.5.5.18 (stock settings are 4.4.4.12) . but i also have ran vantage and got this message lol



> Similar systems
> Unfortunately the ORB contains only 2 similar system configuration(s), which is an insufficient amount of produce a comparison graph.All systems



i thought their would have been more by now , do these scores seem ok ?

results with 4870 @ 790/1100

7750 BE @3.2
7650
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=625824

x2 6000 @ 3.2
7476
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=481306


----------



## KBD (Dec 25, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> managed to get it back to 3.2ghz . had to change the memory timing from 4.4.4.12 to 5.5.5.18 (stock settings are 4.4.4.12)



good going, thats what i meant when i sed play with the settings. timings and RAM frequency sometimes are a bottleneck. In regards to getting DDR2-1066, im not sure. If your board would detect that RAM at 1066 and then you can overclock it further then i think its worth it. And even if it doesnt it may still be worth to get some better RAM to eliminate your bottleneck, something that will be capable of running at tight timings and high frequencies, if you can find a good deal on a nice 1066 i think you should get it.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 25, 2008)

yes my mobo supports ddr2 1066 ram , will get some soon


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 28, 2008)

what memory timing etc is evey body using ?


----------



## KBD (Dec 28, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> what memory timing etc is evey body using ?



that RAM you have doesnt take kindly to tight timings. I can give you the timings ranges i used on my AM2 board with Mushkin XP2-6400 and Corsair XMS2 Cas3, which are basically cherry picked XMS2 chips capable of very tight timings. Obviously not all of them will be stable so you have to do a lot tweaking, it took me some time to figure this stuff out. You may have to loosen them even beyond the ranges i provided since your RAM is different. Also, as you increase the RAM frequency you will have to loosen them to achieve stability. And dont forget about RAM voltage, you will need that as well.

Anyway here it is:

tCL -- 3-5
tRCD -- 4-5
tRP -- 3-5
tRAS -- 8-18
Command Rate -- 2T
tRRD - 2-3
AsyncLat -- 5-8ns
tRC -- 18-23
tWR -- 3-6
tRWT -- 2-4
tWTR -- 2-3
tREF -- 7.8us

I hope i didnt forget anything and that AM2+ is not too different than AM2.


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 28, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> whats wrong with amd overdrive ? , the readings are incorrect lol . 3.8ghz lol



You have AOD 2.1.5? I switched back to 2.1.4 because I got 6,4GHz readings when I was at 3.2!


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 28, 2008)

KBD said:


> that RAM you have doesnt take kindly to tight timings. I can give you the timings ranges i used on my AM2 board with Mushkin XP2-6400 and Corsair XMS2 Cas3, which are basically cherry picked XMS2 chips capable of very tight timings. Obviously not all of them will be stable so you have to do a lot tweaking, it took me some time to figure this stuff out. You may have to loosen them even beyond the ranges i provided since your RAM is different. Also, as you increase the RAM frequency you will have to loosen them to achieve stability. And dont forget about RAM voltage, you will need that as well.
> 
> Anyway here it is:
> 
> ...




whats the best ram to run with these cpu's ? , my ram is cas4 corsair (CM2X1024-6400C4) . it seems to hate overclocking at the stock timings etc , not sure if i should get new ram @ 1066mhz speeds or 800mhz . which is the best for overclocking ?




Meizuman said:


> You have AOD 2.1.5? I switched back to 2.1.4 because I got 6,4GHz readings when I was at 3.2!



yes i have AOD 2.1.5


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 28, 2008)

I haven't got problems with 2.1.4 so I suggest you go for it. There is some minor bug fixes in 2.1.5 but when the readings are so f*d up, I don't want to use it. It reported real clocks when I had default settings in bios. But when I OC'd from there, AOD went crazy with readings. Reported over 1200MHz Ram, 4GHz HT Link and so on...


----------



## KBD (Dec 28, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> whats the best ram to run with these cpu's ? , my ram is cas4 corsair (CM2X1024-6400C4) . it seems to hate overclocking at the stock timings etc , not sure if i should get new ram @ 1066mhz speeds or 800mhz . which is the best for overclocking?



well, first off its best to run 2 sticks of any RAM, for best results either a 2x1GB kit of a 2x2GB kit. 4 sticks put more stress on the controller and some boards dont like all 4 slots populated. If you r still using XP 2x1GB kit should be fine, Vista on the other hand likes 4GB minimum. Now the best DDR2 RAM for overclocking uses Micron D9GHM chips, you can still buy these around. You can still get DDR2-800 as some D9s overclock very well, it is possible that you will not reach DDR2-1066+ speeds on AM2+ unless your board is capable of reaching a high HTT bus frequency. My top recomendations from personal experience would be these, most come in either DDR2-800 or 1066 flavors: Buffalo Firestix, Transcend Axeram, Mushkin XP2-8500 & 6400, Mushkin Redline XP2-1000. I also hear that Geil Black Dragon, Gskill Black Pi and Crucial Ballistix are good but had no experience with them, perhaps someone can recomend something else.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 28, 2008)

using vista 32bit atm , not sure if i will change back to xp pro 64bit yet (have both lol )


----------



## KBD (Dec 28, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> using vista 32bit atm , not sure if i will change back to xp pro 64bit yet (have both lol )



i'd stick with Vista, and thats coming from a long time XP fan. The only advantage of 64 bit is that you can use 4GB+ of RAM. So if you are going to contunue using Vista keep 4GB. I did say that its better to use 2 RAM slots, but if you are going to get any of the Micron D9 RAM they only come in 1GB sticks so you'll need to get 4x1GB and that will limit your overclock somewhat but its not that big of a concern with these sticks.. I'm running 4x1GB of Firestix now and its working  great so far. Otherwise get a 2x2GB kit.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 28, 2008)

Here's a guide that will help you find some of those D9's sticks, Firestix, Geil Black's are the bestest IMO. I found that newegg doesnt really have any D9 flavors, so you have search other shops.

http://ramlist.i4memory.com/ddr2/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

damn I just came across this thread, and I have a feeling this is going to be good.

Hey would you guys want me to post some benches of my Phenom 9950 on two cores?  See how it compares to the 7750BE??  Think it should be a nice comparison.  Especially since the 7750 is supposed to be a 9850-9950 with two cores disabled...


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 28, 2008)

is not the phenom 9950 clocked at 2.6ghz ? , the 7750BE is clocked at 2.7ghz . but i wonder how they do compair


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> is not the phenom 9950 clocked at 2.6ghz ? , the 7750BE is clocked at 2.7ghz . but i wonder how they do compair



well its supposed to be based on the 9950, just clocked 100 Mhz higher.  

I'll post some benches soon.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 28, 2008)

mine will be here tomorrow


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 28, 2008)

what temps are every one getting on the stock cooler ? , i am thinking of using my old cpu's hs/f (x2 6000 windor) with the copper heat pipe's


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 29, 2008)

mine will be here wednesday :smug:

neweggs shipping is messed up due to the holidays but CD you got yours in plenty of time. I dont see what the issue is. I believe the proc is coming from Memphis too, which usually gets to me in two days.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> mine will be here wednesday :smug:
> 
> neweggs shipping is messed up due to the holidays but CD you got yours in plenty of time. I dont see what the issue is. I believe the proc is coming from Memphis too, which usually gets to me in two days.



lol more than a week since i ordered it not bad for 3 day UPS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> lol more than a week since i ordered it not bad for 3 day UPS





WarEagleAU said:


> mine will be here wednesday :smug:
> 
> neweggs shipping is messed up due to the holidays but CD you got yours in plenty of time. I dont see what the issue is. I believe the proc is coming from Memphis too, which usually gets to me in two days.



I believe they changed their shipping now to 3-7 days or something like that for free shipping.  If i'm not mistaken.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 29, 2008)

had mine for 6 days and it feels like a month lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> had mine for 6 days and it feels like a month lol



you already have it at least, these poor guys are waiting for it still.  Watch out, you might have some unexpected company at your house to take your CPU lol.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 29, 2008)

they would have to travel to the uk for it lol , now that would work out expensive


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 29, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Don't believe it LOL
> 
> I've had that chipset and it sucked LOL


My biostar 780g's FSB maxed out at 275, thats pretty good for an AMD board.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Don't believe it LOL
> 
> I've had that chipset and it sucked LOL



mine still clocked better than my 790FX chip it pulled off 2.9ghz with the PWM cooled on 780G 2.84ghz on the 790FX with the pwm cooled and the 780G ran cooler lol



3dsage said:


> My biostar 780g's FSB maxed out at 275, thats pretty good for an AMD board.



mine did higher than that with a phenom...


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> mine still clocked better than my 790FX chip it pulled off 2.9ghz with the PWM cooled on 780G 2.84ghz on the 790FX with the pwm cooled and the 780G ran cooler lol
> 
> 
> 
> mine did higher than that with a phenom...



I just upped the voltage to the second level, there was still one more level (dont remember exact numbers , lol) but the NB Heatsink got really hot, and I didnt want to risk killing my board.
I probably couldve hit 280+


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 29, 2008)

That is egg saver shipping that is 3-7 days. This is free 3 business day shipping.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2008)

3dsage said:


> I just upped the voltage to the second level, there was still one more level (dont remember exact numbers , lol) but the NB Heatsink got really hot, and I didnt want to risk killing my board.
> I probably couldve hit 280+



mine had fans blowing on it so i was cheating


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> mine had fans blowing on it so i was cheating


:shadedshu Yea I shouldve tried that, lol...

Well its definately a step down from a 790GX board, but for its price you cant beat it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> they would have to travel to the uk for it lol , now that would work out expensive




haha, I can tell you haven't heard of the secret CPU ninja service?  They are everywhere 

1-800-GO - NINJA!!!   



WarEagleAU said:


> That is egg saver shipping that is 3-7 days. This is free 3 business day shipping.



thanks for clearing that up dude, was wondering


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 29, 2008)

KBD said:


> good going, thats what i meant when i sed play with the settings. timings and RAM frequency sometimes are a bottleneck. In regards to getting DDR2-1066, im not sure. If your board would detect that RAM at 1066 and then you can overclock it further then i think its worth it. And even if it doesnt it may still be worth to get some better RAM to eliminate your bottleneck, something that will be capable of running at tight timings and high frequencies, if you can find a good deal on a nice 1066 i think you should get it.



Actually if his RAM is capable of running 1066 he should just be able to set it to run at the 5.33 divider in his bios... at least if it's anything like any other AM2+ mobo I've ever used.
My ram for instance I run at 1066 5-5-5-15 and it's rated for 800 4-4-4-12 and I don't even need to raise my bus speed.
He should be able to just lax his timings and give his ram some more volts and it will do the trick.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 29, 2008)

Not a problem CP!!


----------



## KBD (Dec 29, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Actually if his RAM is capable of running 1066 he should just be able to set it to run at the 5.33 divider in his bios... at least if it's anything like any other AM2+ mobo I've ever used.
> My ram for instance I run at 1066 5-5-5-15 and it's rated for 800 4-4-4-12 and I don't even need to raise my bus speed.
> He should be able to just lax his timings and give his ram some more volts and it will do the trick.



yup, that makes sense also. I was just speaking from an AM2 perspective and my gigabyte board didnt have dividers for some reason so i had to lower the multi and raise the bus speed to get some serious RAM speeds. Still i think he will benefit from better RAM that Corsair is not a great overclocker.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 29, 2008)

KBD said:


> yup, that makes sense also. I was just speaking from an AM2 perspective and my gigabyte board didnt have dividers for some reason so i had to lower the multi and raise the bus speed to get some serious RAM speeds. Still i think he will benefit from better RAM that Corsair is not a great overclocker.



Very true, however most low latency PC6400 can handle the 1066 speeds, D9s give the best gains, but the Brain Power and ProMOS chips can handle the speed too.


----------



## KBD (Dec 29, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Very true, however most low latency PC6400 can handle the 1066 speeds, D9s give the best gains, but the Brain Power and ProMOS chips can handle the speed too.



that is quite correct, and even some sticks with the same ICs do better than others with exact same ICs. i had that exact RAM and didnt get far with it. I did however had better results with the CAS 3 version of it not very high clocks but i was running at 3-4-3-8 @844Mhz. I think he should try using the dividers like u sed and see if it helps, hopefully his board has that option.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Very true, however most low latency PC6400 can handle the 1066 speeds, D9s give the best gains, but the Brain Power and ProMOS chips can handle the speed too.



ProMOS is actually quite good if you know what your doing i had a set of XMS2 CL4 PC6400 that did ~1066 4-4-4-12 2.36v, 800 3-3-3-12 2.38v, 756 3-3-3-2.38v they did well with low timings CL5/6 gained 10mhz


----------



## KBD (Dec 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> ProMOS is actually quite good if you know what your doing i had a set of XMS2 CL4 PC6400 that did ~1066 4-4-4-12 2.36v, 800 3-3-3-12 2.38v, 756 3-3-3-2.38v they did well with low timings CL5/6 gained 10mhz



u just loves high volts, lol. i had my XMS2s CL4 at 2.250v at around 1000mhz but at loose timings, but didnt want to go higher as i wanted them to last, i paid around $220 for that RAM in 07. they are rated for 2.1v tops.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> ProMOS is actually quite good if you know what your doing i had a set of XMS2 CL4 PC6400 that did ~1066 4-4-4-12 2.36v, 800 3-3-3-12 2.38v, 756 3-3-3-2.38v they did well with low timings CL5/6 gained 10mhz



Definately, I'm quite sure that my Adata are ProMOS chips (unfortunately I can't be sure because they flash the chips and it shows me no part number, and the part number on the chip itself doesn't help me any either. They could be D9s, but I doubt it.) I'm able to do 1066 5-5-5-15-26 100% stable on 2.2v I bet that I could tighten the timings even more if my motherboard would let me give them more volts.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 29, 2008)

been building my own systems for around 10 years , but i have never had to adjust the memory timing before lol . i wonder if this is why my older systems in the past were a little sluggish


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> been building my own systems for around 10 years , but i have never had to adjust the memory timing before lol . i wonder if this is why my older systems in the past were a little sluggish



if you know what you are doing its a great thing, if you don't its better not to mess with it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok here are the benches I promised you guys with my 9950 on two cores:

Check it out


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 29, 2008)

CP is a professional, that's why his a piece of sandwich meat with a ketchup smiley face on it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> CP is a professional, that's why his a piece of sandwich meat with a ketchup smiley face on it.



thats the sign of terror in the overclocking business.  You see that you run!!!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## KBD (Dec 29, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> been building my own systems for around 10 years , but i have never had to adjust the memory timing before lol . i wonder if this is why my older systems in the past were a little sluggish



just use the timing ranges i posted as guide to get you going. leaving them on auto lets the BIOS decide what timings get set.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2008)

my chip is here i will post benchmarks as soon as i get home to use it ugh work needs to go away


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2008)

cdawall said:


> my chip is here i will post benchmarks as soon as i get home to use it ugh work needs to go away



finally somebody   Can't wait dude.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2008)

its here its here its here!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2008)

cdawall said:


> its here its here its here!!!!



awesome bro, can't wait to see some overclocks


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks vista (booted to BSOD@3.8ghz so far)


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 30, 2008)

What's the highest you've booted to Vista so far?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> What's the highest you've booted to Vista so far?



your looking at it 3.15ghz


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ouch, what's with all the 3.4Ghz screenies I've seen then?

Did you try increasing the vcore? I had pushed 1.7v through my 9550 trying to pass your 9500


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Ouch, what's with all the 3.4Ghz screenies I've seen then?
> 
> Did you try increasing the vcore? I had pushed 1.7v through my 9550 trying to pass your 9500



and it never did 

booted up to 1.5625v not trying to kill it tonight


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 30, 2008)

1.5625v didn't get you any further? Hmm, I would push for 1.6v, looks like your temps can handle it... what are they like under load?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> 1.5625v didn't get you any further? Hmm, I would push for 1.6v, looks like your temps can handle it... what are they like under load?



35C hahaha i loves water


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hell, push for 1.6v then, it shouldn't kill it. When I was pushing 1.7v I was still only 55C under load... and that was on the cooler in my specs!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Hell, push for 1.6v then, it shouldn't kill it. When I was pushing 1.7v I was still only 55C under load... and that was on the cooler in my specs!



right after XP dl's will post back in the morning XP is on its way


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2008)

starting to do some benchies


----------



## kysg (Dec 30, 2008)

how is comparing to the X3, because that would be the major issue right now.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2008)

and my chip is off to RMA the temp sensor is dead and it goes unstable under 100% load @stock clocks/vcore....:shadedshu


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2008)

max boot into windows....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Not bad, thats about 3 seconds quicker than my 5000+ BE at those clocksi n Super Pi.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 30, 2008)

mine does it in 26 seconds @3ghz , have you run orthos ?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2008)

not yet but it has yet to crash except at stock clocks/vcore


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 30, 2008)

when i ran orthos @ 3.2ghz it said i had a hardware failure after 18 seconds but it gamed fine , dropped it to 3ghz and it ran orthos for over 4 hours no problem . i think my ram is the problem tbh , only thing is i cannot afford new ram till the 15th of jan


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2008)

yea my ram is great so i don't have that problem


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 31, 2008)

whats this ram like ?


----------



## KBD (Dec 31, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> when i ran orthos @ 3.2ghz it said i had a hardware failure after 18 seconds but it gamed fine , dropped it to 3ghz and it ran orthos for over 4 hours no problem . i think my ram is the problem tbh , only thing is i cannot afford new ram till the 15th of jan



it could be RAM but it also could be a lot of other things like not enough CPU voltage or NB voltage. On my AM2 board i also had bump HT link voltage as well as voltage between the HT link and NB and SB. My chip was a horrible overclocker though and HT link was around 1100 so you may not need all these things. There is also a possibility that your chip is not capable of 3.2Ghz. And again it could be RAM as well, timings too tight, not enough voltage, etc. And it could be a combination of a few things. Ask the guys around here what settings they use to overclock their Kumas, i'm not gonna be great be help to you since i have no AM2+ experience.



chaotic_uk said:


> whats this ram like ?



CAS 7? you gotta be kidding me. I had no idea that HyperX sank so low. They used to make pretty good RAM. In fact  some of their DDR2-1066 kits used to use Micron D9 chips. But those dont come in 2x2GB format and it seems that is what you are going for. If thats the case pick up some Geil Black Dragon or G.Skill Pi Black, i believe they come in 2x2GB.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> whats this ram like ?



thats got to be a mis type has to be DDR3 not DDR2 or the timings listed are wrong


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 31, 2008)

Where's the 3.4ghz?


----------



## KBD (Dec 31, 2008)

cdawall said:


> thats got to be a mis type has to be DDR3 not DDR2 or the timings listed are wrong



i'm afraid not, Kingston does carry a 2x2GB of CAS7 HyperX:

http://www.valueram.com/datasheets/KHX8500AD2K2_4G.pdf


Also, look at the voltage on that kit, it only rated up 2.0v, unusual for DDR2-1066.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 31, 2008)

i don't know whats wrong with my system lol , but i have it running stable @ 3.1ghz with memory timings of 4-4-4-12 . orthos , gaming and vantage run smooth and about time lol


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 31, 2008)

Damn I wont get mine and my graphics card until Next Monday the 5th. Which sucks cuz UPS isnt shipping on NYE. What a croc. The good news is, Newegg is gonna do a send in thing for me and reimburse me my shipping which is like 10 bucks.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2008)

well shit i want reimbursement mine took a week and a half to get to my house but shipping was free lol


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 31, 2008)

you have killed it already ?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 31, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> you have killed it already ?



No, he was talking about his shipping from newegg. 
I thought the same thing when I read that post.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> you have killed it already ?



its already dead tho its crashes @ stock speeds and stock vcore running @1.5v just to be stable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2008)

^^ no way dude!!!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 31, 2008)

cdawall said:


> its already dead tho its crashes @ stock speeds and stock vcore running @1.5v just to be stable



How did that happen?
1.6v didn't kill it did it?


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 31, 2008)

whats the stock volts on this cpu ? , i keep reading 1.25v but mine is running 1.33v


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2008)

1.25v is right and 1.6v didn't kill it had issues when i booted it up....


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 31, 2008)

odd that as i have the cpu volts at auto yet it is showing 1.33v in bios and windows


----------



## L|NK|N (Dec 31, 2008)

Hopefully it was just a defective chip?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 31, 2008)

That might be why you couldn't get the 3.4ghz I kept hearing about these chips doing.(That's why I was pushing so hard for it)


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> That might be why you couldn't get the 3.4ghz I kept hearing about these chips doing.(That's why I was pushing so hard for it)



i'm sure its just a bad core on the chip oh well newegg is overnighting the chip to me after i send this one in


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 31, 2008)

Newegg rocks like that. I paid like 9.53 for shipping on the Asus Dark Knight 1GB 4870 card. The shipping was free on the 74.99 Kuma. I just think its ridiculous as long as they are waiting. I ordered it Friday and they didnt issue a Tracking number until Sunday evening and it was picked up yesterday. Guaranteed 3 day delivery my ass.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh, as an aside, I noticed we have a report post feature now?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2008)

we have for a while


----------



## Binge (Dec 31, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Oh, as an aside, I noticed we have a report post feature now?





cdawall said:


> we have for a while



I've been a victim of that function T-T


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 31, 2008)

Hah, I just noticed it, how lame is that


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 31, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i'm sure its just a bad core on the chip oh well newegg is overnighting the chip to me after i send this one in



they had better after it took you so long to get this one.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 31, 2008)

Well he may not get it until Friday. From what I know, UPS isnt shipping tomorrow, which is another reason they are hindering my delivery. Even if he overnights it with USPS :/


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Well he may not get it until Friday. From what I know, UPS isnt shipping tomorrow, which is another reason they are hindering my delivery. Even if he overnights it with USPS :/



i'm shipping mine out friday not even going to bother until then


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah good deal. UPS just told me basically Im stuck with their shit service. Its not 3 day guaranteed because tomorrow is not a holiday


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 31, 2008)

Does anyone know of a temp bug with these chips? I'm running 3.1Ghz @ 1.41v with both cores loaded 100%(folding) and my temps are 26C. Using coretemp to monitor and have a Rosewill RCX-Z940-LX cooler on it. HW Monitor has the same reading. I thought these chips were running hot?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Does anyone know of a temp bug with these chips? I'm running 3.1Ghz @ 1.41v with both cores loaded 100%(folding) and my temps are 26C. Using coretemp to monitor and have a Rosewill RCX-Z940-LX cooler on it. HW Monitor has the same reading. I thought these chips were running hot?



what does the BIOS say on idle of course?


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 31, 2008)

had mine at 57c at full load running orthos , but gaming it never goes above 47c with a room temp of 24c with stock cooler . whats the max temp for these cpu's ?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 31, 2008)

Ya know I don't trust those temp reading software. None of them seem to get the temp right. I mean 18c on some of them? I know I have to be idling around 33c or 34c.


----------



## KBD (Dec 31, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Ya know I don't trust those temp reading software. None of them seem to get the temp right. I mean 18c on some of them? I know I have to be idling around 33c or 34c.



how do you know? just guessing? I found coretemp to be pretty good with AM2. I also had a thermal probe stuck on the edge of the chip and there was some difference in temps, i guess because the probe cant get into the core, lol


----------



## kysg (Dec 31, 2008)

KBD said:


> how do you know? just guessing?



Most likely a guess, on avg most cpus would be anywhere between 34-36c depending on paste used or whatever cooling used.


----------



## KBD (Dec 31, 2008)

kysg said:


> Most likely a guess, on avg most cpus would be anywhere between 34-36c depending on paste used or whatever cooling used.



yea, thats prolly pretty much it. though my intel e8600 idles at 29-30C according to Realtemp.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 31, 2008)

From what Core temp says Im in the 20s. Thats how I know, I am not guessing  I just think a 65nm part should run a tad hotter no matter how cool my room and case is


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 31, 2008)

put it outside  , mind you its -3c here atm and dropping


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2008)

my chip is officially dead now running @2.4ghz 1.5v


----------



## KBD (Dec 31, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> put it outside  , mind you its -3c here atm and dropping



i think someone here on TPU did that already. Though from i remember its not a good idea due to all the moisture in the air, condensation and such.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 31, 2008)

cdawall said:


> my chip is officially dead now running @2.4ghz 1.5v


Seriously? Must've been a weak chip.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 31, 2008)

Damn CD that sucks. Now Im all worried about mine ::Cringe::


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 31, 2008)

cdawall said:


> my chip is officially dead now running @2.4ghz 1.5v



Dam, that's poor luck.


----------



## KBD (Dec 31, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Damn CD that sucks. Now Im all worried about mine ::Cringe::



i dont think you should worry, he just got a bad one. chaotic uk doesnt seem to have that problem.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 31, 2008)

:hew:: lets hope not. At least Newegg makes it all better they really do go above and beyond.

So Chaotic, you only got yours to 3.2 stable?


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 31, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> :hew:: lets hope not. At least Newegg makes it all better they really do go above and beyond.
> 
> So Chaotic, you only got yours to 3.2 stable?



dropped it back to 3.1 due to my ram


----------



## KBD (Dec 31, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> dropped it back to 3.1 due to my ram



does your board have RAM dividers? You can use those to your advantage.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 31, 2008)

I think most boards have dividers on them. Cool thing about this asus, I got my ram pretty much 1:1 and its at 1060 right now. I could go down in sets though, which is cool. Even his 770x DS3 should have some sort of ram dividers on it.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh I got my IC 7 Diamond Carat TIM in today from PTS. Q.N. or whoever it is, sent me along a little note with it saying he uses it in his own system. Thats some personal service right there.


----------



## KBD (Dec 31, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> I think most boards have dividers on them. Cool thing about this asus, I got my ram pretty much 1:1 and its at 1060 right now. I could go down in sets though, which is cool. Even his 770x DS3 should have some sort of ram dividers on it.



belive it or not but my Gigabyte nforce590 didnt have em and it was sold as a high end, enthusiast board, lol. His board is also a Gigabyte but a mainstream one so you understand why i had to ask.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah I do. I have the 790X Gigabyte board (in old system) and it had dividers on it. Of course, it is the 790X though. Im sure his has some sort of them on it.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 31, 2008)

if in deviders you mean change the ram speed then yes , i have tried every way i can think and it fails the orthos test in less than 30 seconds . so i will try again when i get new 1066 ram , my ram may be faulty


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 31, 2008)

Chatotic, did you raise your ram timings back up when you set your ram to a lower divider?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 31, 2008)

Its possible but I doubt it. Could just be the limit of that board, it is kind of mainstream low end


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 31, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Chatotic, did you raise your ram timings back up when you set your ram to a lower divider?



ask me when i am sober , i will rply to morrow


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 31, 2008)

Lol, alright. Post a screen of the memory tab in CPU-Z when you reply too


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 31, 2008)

Roflmao!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm @ 3.255ghz stable for 48hrs. 
1.408vcore FSB 210 15.5 multi
OCZ DDR2800 ram @ 840mhz 5,5,5,15
taking her up a notch now.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 2, 2009)

When we come back....ANOTHER NOTCH!


----------



## KBD (Jan 2, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> When we come back....ANOTHER NOTCH!



you got your Kuma yet?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 3, 2009)

Hell no. I wont get it until Monday. Damn gay ass UPS shipping. SHould have gone Fed Ex. At least it got to Doraville GA today from Seacaucus NJ.


----------



## anton_sk (Jan 4, 2009)

*my Kuma*

Hi, found this thread while browsing google for 7750 OC,
i am glad to share my experience

bought my Kuma yesterday

my setup: 7750 BE, asrock alivedual esat2 motherboard (am2, not am2+), 2x2gb a-data vitesta gamer edition 800 mhz, palit 9800gt

now my cpu sits hapilly at 3,22 ghz, 1,4 volts;
RAM 920, 2 volts

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=476560

a nice processor and a notable boost from previous x2 5600+ (max oc 3045)


----------



## KBD (Jan 4, 2009)

have you tried to push it past 3.22?


----------



## anton_sk (Jan 4, 2009)

KBD said:


> have you tried to push it past 3.22?



had it on 3.3 ghz, multiplier only, no memory oc, but was not stable in prime95

I think that 3,22 with memory OC is the sweet spot for my system
i think it is not so bad for an am2 board with non amd (uli) chipset


----------



## KBD (Jan 4, 2009)

anton_sk said:


> had it on 3.3 ghz, multiplier only, no memory oc, but was not stable in prime95
> 
> I think that 3,22 with memory OC is the sweet spot for my system
> i think it is not so bad for an am2 board with non amd (uli) chipset



no its not bad at all, seems that some people get stuck at 3.2 also.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 4, 2009)

Im hoping to get it to 3.3 or 3.4 under water myself.


----------



## KBD (Jan 4, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Im hoping to get it to 3.3 or 3.4 under water myself.



under water you shouldnt have any trouble. I'm hoping that you may even get there on air, you have a very nice cooler and if you get a good chip you'll be fine. The only thing i'm wondering about is that SB600 on your board may prevent you from achieving the best overclock. I think these Kumas are like the Agena and they benefit from the ACC on the new SB.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 4, 2009)

I am thinking that too because unlike the p2s these dont have the ACC built in supposedly.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 4, 2009)

on tuesday i will be getting new ram , which is the best brand and why . it has to be a 2x2Gb kit cause my mobo only supports 1x 1066 ram per channel (am2+ limit ? ) , how much of an improvement would 1066mhz compaired to 800mhz memory ? (when overclocking )


----------



## KBD (Jan 4, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> on tuesday i will be getting new ram , which is the best brand and why . it has to be a 2x2Gb kit cause my mobo only supports 1x 1066 ram per channel (am2+ limit ? ) , how much of an improvement would 1066mhz compaired to 800mhz memory ? (when overclocking )



well, i see you finally sobered up 

in regards to RAM, your kit doesnt have to be 2x2GB, its just better to get that particular configuration as 2 sticks are easier to overclock than 4. Unless, of course, you are using 4x1GB of really good RAM and your board has no problem with all 4 slots being populated. DDR2-1066 and below is the officially supported frequency for AM2+, BTW. In general, I would think that getting DDR2-1066 would be better for overclocking as you wont be limited by DDR2-800 RAM a lot of which doesnt overclock to 1066Mhz unless you use really high voltage. Getting this kind of RAM especially makes sense if your board has no dividers.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 4, 2009)

KBD said:


> well, i see you finally sobered up



never again getting drunk lol


just found the below note on my mobo's website (memory supported list for my mobo)



> Note: Due to AMD AM2+ CPU limitation, DDR2 1066 is only supported by 1 dimm per channel



why is this ?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 4, 2009)

I dont know why they do that. Its odd I took it to mean the same as you but it would be pointless and stupid in that sense. I was hoping it was something else. I think all AM2+ Cpus are limited like that. Not sure about the kuma though. I got 4X1GB Transcend Axe Rams 1066 so Im hoping I wont be limited to 1 per channel.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 4, 2009)

i didnt have an issue with my phenom 9500 and k9a2 platinum running 4x1GB @1066? mine was oc'd to 1066 though if that makes any difference


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 4, 2009)

perhaps an email to amd to confirm this ? , i would like to know cause when i do my next system i would like 4x2 1066 memory with vista 64bit or even windows 7 , this will be done with the phenom II though


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 5, 2009)

I thought about email them. IF anyone gets to it before me, please post here will ya?


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 5, 2009)

i have posted this question at the amd forum , will let you know if i get a reply


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 5, 2009)

good. Thanks. the damn site wouldnt let me email them and wouldnt let me register. dont know what the error was :shrug:


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 5, 2009)

Alright I got my Kuma and Asus Dark Knight 1GB 4870 today. I took the cpu out of the box (but left it in the other box its in) and looked at the cooler. That is the gay ass cheapo cooler that came with the optys back in the day (and old x2s). I was hoping for the heat pipe opty cooler. Also I havent opened up my gpu yet because I Want to take pics and the wife has the camera.


----------



## KBD (Jan 5, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Alright I got my Kuma and Asus Dark Knight 1GB 4870 today. I took the cpu out of the box (but left it in the other box its in) and looked at the cooler. That is the gay ass cheapo cooler that came with the optys back in the day (and old x2s). I was hoping for the heat pipe opty cooler. Also I havent opened up my gpu yet because I Want to take pics and the wife has the camera.



i know this is the Kuma section but i would be very interested to know how the Dark Knight overclocks for you and what temps you get with it. I was actually considering waiting for that card to come out but went with a reference MSI overclocked version instead. So i want to know what i missed, lol


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 5, 2009)

i said that earlier in this topic about the cooler , i will be using my old cooler from my old windsor with the copper heat pipes when i get the right paste


----------



## KBD (Jan 5, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> i said that earlier in this topic about the cooler , i will be using my old cooler from my old windsor with the copper heat pipes when i get the right paste



is it a stock cooler?


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 5, 2009)

yes it is


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah the stock cooler from the windsor had the pipes. Sorry about that Chaotic I totally forgot.

And I sure will KBD. I may wait to put any of this stuff in until Markx (or whatever his name is) and EnergyFX's packages get to my house.


----------



## KBD (Jan 5, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Yeah the stock cooler from the windsor had the pipes. Sorry about that Chaotic I totally forgot.
> 
> And I sure will KBD. I may wait to put any of this stuff in until Markx (or whatever his name is) and EnergyFX's packages get to my house.



thanks, i will wait and see.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 6, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Alright I got my Kuma and Asus Dark Knight 1GB 4870 today. I took the cpu out of the box (but left it in the other box its in) and looked at the cooler. That is the gay ass cheapo cooler that came with the optys back in the day (and old x2s). I was hoping for the heat pipe opty cooler. Also I havent opened up my gpu yet because I Want to take pics and the wife has the camera.



Considering that you want to push the limits of the chip, why even look at the stock cooler?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 6, 2009)

Its the fact that it came with this gay ass stock cooler. Other folks have said the same thing here and on the newegg.com forums. Yeah its cheap and I appreciate the free cooler, but I Expected more, like the older X2s.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 6, 2009)

whats the 3870 like you already have wareagle ? , try it with the 7750BE before you replace it


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 6, 2009)

This HIS is nice but I couldnt obtain really stellar clocks with it and I Dont know why, It has given me problems since Ive had it. The highest Ive got is like 810/1170 not superb but it would cause errors in games sometimes. When I change everything out (waiting for WC parts if I can if not Ill put it on air tomorrow) Im putting the card in.

It is a good card though, pretty much every game I play (minus crysis) detects the hardware and puts it on high settings or ultra settings (whatever is above high in some games).


----------



## KBD (Jan 6, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> It is a good card though, pretty much every game I play (minus crysis) detects the hardware and puts it on high settings or ultra settings (whatever is above high in some games).




i woul've though crysis would've been fine on a 3870, its not a weak card by any means, hell, i think that game was played on much lesser cards. but it also could be the fact that that game likes nvidia cards, i mean some do.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 6, 2009)

No I mean it plays crysis, I have it on here but I havent played it really and I cant have ultra settings with it is all Im saying. By no means is it weak. Now I just have a 4870 1GB  Pictures to follow wife dropped off camera.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 6, 2009)

WEll odd that Windows 64 Vista doesnt recognize my nippon labs card reader


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 6, 2009)

Kuma Cooler (shitty) X2 7750 and Asus Dark Knight


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 6, 2009)

well with the stock cooler running at 3.1ghz my 7750BE runs at 57c full load , even running crysis warhead or farcry2 or vantage (2-3 hours gaming) . supprises me it does not run hotter with the stock cooler tbh , even 4 hours of orthos it never went above 57c-58c with a room temp of around 24-25c


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 6, 2009)

That isnt bad at all. Of course Im going liquid with mine


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 6, 2009)

Keep it up. Im eager to see if this chips will clock any higher than Phenom. I doubt it will stay on the same league or maybe one or two hundred MHz more... One thing Im keen to see is a comparison with 9950 and 7750 gaming performance since there is not so many games that benefit from quads... When I read the Guru3D's review of the 7750, where they put it against E8200, it was really close and took the lead in many tests. Then I looked the prices, here in finland you can get the 7750 BE around 70-80€ when the E8200 costs 145-190€ I would say the 7750 is a Real bargain. With the money you save, you can buy a decent mobo... Way to go AMD... Of course this is like a year late, when looked on the performance aspect.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 6, 2009)

just got some corsair dominator 1066 ram and the timings are 5-5-5-15  , but what should the bank cycle time (tRC) be ? . but only managed to get a 2gb kit cause my cc stopped working lol , also what should the ns timings be ? (75 or 105 or 127.5) . not sure on this  , will try to clock it more than 3.1ghz later


----------



## KBD (Jan 6, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> just got some corsair dominator 1066 ram and the timings are 5-5-5-15  , but what should the bank cycle time (tRC) be ? . but only managed to get a 2gb kit cause my cc stopped working lol , also what should the ns timings be ? (75 or 105 or 127.5) . not sure on this  , will try to clock it more than 3.1ghz later



refer to the timing ranges table i posted earlier. granted, those are for AM2 but i would think that AM2+ is the same, if not ask some of the guys here to post theirs.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 6, 2009)

it seems it's my mobo that wont let me overclock more than 3.1ghz , tried a dozen different timings and up'ed the fsb and ht and it fails orthos after 7 seconds . new mobo time me thinks  , recommend one that likes being overclocked


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 6, 2009)

I dont really individually set my timings, but 127.5ns should give you a good clock. That worked surprisingly well with my old Wintec AmpX memory. tRC I am  not too sure of as off the top of my head I dont know what it goes up to.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 8, 2009)

to get it to run stable @ 3.1ghz with the new ram i have had to increase the voltage by half a volt on the cpu , seems more stable now


----------



## KBD (Jan 8, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> to get it to run stable @ 3.1ghz with the new ram i have had to increase the voltage by half a volt on the cpu , seems more stable now



you gotta do what you gotta do to attain the results you want.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 9, 2009)

KBD said:


> you gotta do what you gotta do to attain the results you want.



very true


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 12, 2009)

So, compared to a E8400 at stock clocks, how do these compare at the same clock? I haven't read anything on the Kuma.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 12, 2009)

no idea never had the e8400


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 14, 2009)

what voltage is everyone using while overclocking ? , is it safe to set 1.4v ?


----------



## KBD (Jan 14, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> what voltage is everyone using while overclocking ? , is it safe to set 1.4v ?



yes, if this Kuma is anything like the Windsor then 1.4v is perfectly safe. I personally didnt go over 1.5v on my FX-62 for a 24/7 overclock. Some people like to push it higher but i would say dont go over 1.55 for everyday use.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 14, 2009)

it's based on the phenom  , what do they run like with raised voltages ?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 14, 2009)

On my 5000+ BE I had it set to around 1.4 to 1.475V (though I Ran mainly at 1.425v)

On my Kuma I am hoping, with WC and the tremendous Air flow, I wont have to go above 1.4v. As soon as I get it up and running though, I will let you know.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 14, 2009)

i am thinking on getting a water cooling setup that does not break the bank , any thoughts on this anybody ?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> what voltage is everyone using while overclocking ? , is it safe to set 1.4v ?



yes its safe to do 1.4v


----------



## KBD (Jan 14, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> i am thinking on getting a water cooling setup that does not break the bank , any thoughts on this anybody ?



Swiftech H20 220 Compact, one of the best beginner WC setups. I'm getting one myself soon. Sells for around $130-$150 in the US.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 14, 2009)

I was going to say the same thing. Or you can look at Petras Tech shop (even though you are UK based) . They have an awesome assemble kit for like 140 USD. Check here @ http://www.petratechshop.com


----------



## cdawall (Jan 16, 2009)

hows 3.2ghz stock voltage sound?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2009)

nice cdawall, is it stable?  If it is, that would be even better


----------



## cdawall (Jan 16, 2009)

batmang said:


> Nice!



3.4ghz was no go @stock or 1.35v going to try more shortly




Chicken Patty said:


> nice cdawall, is it stable?  If it is, that would be even better




appears to be no crashes so far


----------



## suraswami (Jan 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


> 3.4ghz was no go @stock or 1.35v going to try more shortly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think your NB Freq is very high.  Is that normal on those Kuma's?  Can you reduce that multi and see if you can reach 3.4g?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 16, 2009)

just needed some more volts this is @1.425v


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 16, 2009)

So at 3.0GHz+ how do these compare to a 9600BE at stock clocks (2.3Ghz)? Would a Kuma at 3.0GHz be faster in general?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## KBD (Jan 16, 2009)

very nice! 

WC really does wonders.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 16, 2009)

with looking at that i need a new mobo that overclocks better


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 16, 2009)

I cant wait to get my system up this weekend with the hydraflow. 3.4GHZ FTW


----------



## suraswami (Jan 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


>



I don't understand, there is something funky going on with the NB freq, is CPUZ showing something in random or the cpu adjusts it with respect to the cpu multiplier?

Can someone explain please?


----------



## L|NK|N (Jan 16, 2009)

Good boards will let you adjust the NB Freq multi.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 16, 2009)

suraswami said:


> I don't understand, there is something funky going on with the NB freq, is CPUZ showing something in random or the cpu adjusts it with respect to the cpu multiplier?
> 
> Can someone explain please?



Cool'n Quiet, turn that off in your bios. It will drop the multi on your processor and anytime I ever tried OC'ing with that on it just doesn't allow the OC to happen. I hear with the 3.0 revision on the Phenom II's it's actually useful and works.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 16, 2009)

LiNKiN said:


> Good boards will let you adjust the NB Freq multi.



i can do this on my mobo , makes no difference changing from 1800mhz to 2000mhz for me . is it safe ?


another question > set my cpu speed to 3.3ghz ,booted into vista and started to benchmark it . then it BSOD's and says something about cpu interupt not completing , whats this mean ?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow if that is the case Kurgan, Ill give that a try when I snatch me up a P2 

Yeah 2000mHz on the NB isnt bad really. I think it normally is at 1800mhz so this should be alright.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 16, 2009)

batmang said:


> So at 3.0GHz+ how do these compare to a 9600BE at stock clocks (2.3Ghz)? Would a Kuma at 3.0GHz be faster in general?



Anyone?


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 16, 2009)

that depends on what you were doing , but i have not used the 9600be so i not 100% sure . in games it should be faster


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 16, 2009)

batmang said:


> Anyone?



I don't think its worth it. My 9750 at 2.4ghz beats the crap out of everything with my 280. If I were you I would get a 9850/9950 for 100$ or less or go all out Phenom II 940. I am waiting for the PII 940/945 to hit 200$ before I buy one..would be a much better buy at that price.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 16, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I don't think its worth it. My 9750 at 2.4ghz beats the crap out of everything with my 280. If I were you I would get a 9850/9950 for 100$ or less or go all out Phenom II 940. I am waiting for the PII 940/945 to hit 200$ before I buy one..would be a much better buy at that price.



I was going to build up a machine with my Phenom 9600BE when I got my Phenom II 940. My wife could use a new machine and she won't be doing much but general use. I was thinking of selling the 9600BE but now that I think about it, I won't get much more than $85 or so for it seeing how its a B2 and everyone knows they are plagued, hah.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 16, 2009)

Company of Heroes, Lost Planet, and Crysis Warhead run faster from 10-40% (depend on games), when I upgraded from Phenom 9750 @ 2.7GHz to Core i7.

You will need a 3.2GHz Kuma for that GTX260 card, or at least a Quad Phenom 3GHz+.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 16, 2009)

Phenom II will take care of the bottleneck fo sho.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 16, 2009)

nice cd!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 16, 2009)

Any of you guys have any 3dmark/misc benchmark results? Lets see em!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 16, 2009)

I haven't used a quad Batmang, but if I weres you, I would go with the Quad Core 920 or 940 from Amd Phenom II line. I finally got my watercooling loop running, so now I am doing a 3 or so hour burn/leak in/test to see if it will be kosher.


----------



## suraswami (Jan 16, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Cool'n Quiet, turn that off in your bios. It will drop the multi on your processor and anytime I ever tried OC'ing with that on it just doesn't allow the OC to happen. I hear with the 3.0 revision on the Phenom II's it's actually useful and works.



I don't know if you understood my question.  I am not talking about the proc multi, I am talking about NB multi - the one on CPUZ memory tab where it says NB Freq, ganged/unganged etc.  I have seen on few review sites how this freq affects the OC.


----------



## KBD (Jan 16, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> another question > set my cpu speed to 3.3ghz ,booted into vista and started to benchmark it . then it BSOD's and says something about cpu interupt not completing , whats this mean ?



it means that your overclock is unstable. I recomend testing with Orthos, Prime 95 and OCCT as that will stress your system more than benchmarks. Set those programs to highest or nearly highest priority/stress level and run a min of 8 hours. Blend stess CPU & RAM together or each component invidually to see which one is unstable.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 16, 2009)

I dont see how having the NB at 2000mhz as opposed to 1800mhz means its unstable. Care to fill me in KBD on some new stuff I wasnt aware of my good man?


----------



## KBD (Jan 16, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Care to fill me in KBD on some new stuff I wasnt aware of my good man?




not sure what you want me to fill you in on? can you elaborate?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 16, 2009)

Damn CD  Keep pushing it!! What volts are those tho?


----------



## KBD (Jan 16, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Damn CD  Keep pushing it!! What volts are those tho?



yea, how come no volts?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 16, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Damn CD  Keep pushing it!! What volts are those tho?





KBD said:


> yea, how come no volts?



cpuz validation screenie and its @1.55v

here are some vantage numbers for you.







cpu @1.35v


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 16, 2009)

that has to have physics software installed to get that cpu score , my score @3.1ghz is only 5017 cpu score


----------



## cdawall (Jan 16, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> that has to have physics software installed to get that cpu score , my score @3.1ghz is only 5017 cpu score



it does its part of the nice of having an NV card but i will rerun with higher clocks and no physx


----------



## cdawall (Jan 16, 2009)

here is what im going to run vantage at

this is @1.425v


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 16, 2009)

@KBD you said if his NB Speed is that high it means his OC is unstable. I was asking you to elaborate on that for me and what it all means


----------



## cdawall (Jan 16, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> @KBD you said if his NB Speed is that high it means his OC is unstable. I was asking you to elaborate on that for me and what it all means



my NB is high because these chips fly over 2.4ghz and 2.6ghz is about were mine finds its top.

the only thing NB speed cn do negative is make a high OC unstable my NB being high is a good thing not bad


----------



## KBD (Jan 16, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> @KBD you said if his NB Speed is that high it means his OC is unstable. I was asking you to elaborate on that for me and what it all means



Looks like there is a bit of misunderstanding here. I was answering his second question, not the one about NB freq, this is what i was referring to:



chaotic_uk said:


> another question > set my cpu speed to 3.3ghz ,booted into vista and started to benchmark it . then it BSOD's and says something about cpu interupt not completing , whats this mean ?



Sorry, Wareagle, i know nothing about this as my AM2 board didnt have this option, this looks like an Am2+ thing and i cant help you there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2009)

cdawall, NICE WORK DUDE.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 16, 2009)

vantage no physx tweak


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2009)

vantage+physx


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2009)

cdawall said:


> vantage+physx



man physx helps soo much, i need an nvidia card 

you triple my CPU score.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 17, 2009)

ATI currently enabled Stream Processing on their Video Cards (the 4000 series) so Im hoping that will reflect in these benchmarks. Its basically the same thing as Cuda (Physx) in some ways.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2009)

some single core runs


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 18, 2009)

i would like to see some game benchmarks  , how much did your mobo cost you ? . i am thinking of changing mine in a fortnight lol , i want something that overclocks better


----------



## KBD (Jan 18, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> how much did your mobo cost you ? . i am thinking of changing mine in a fortnight lol , i want something that overclocks better




Crosshair II is very expensive, thats prolly the most high-end AM2+ board right now, i really wouldnt recomend laying out that kind of money for it in your case as you can get very good performance from boards that cost a lot less. Since you have an ATI card id go with AMD/ATI chipset board with SB750 (important in your case) and support for Deneb CPUs in case you want to go that way later on. I suggest you take a look at Asus and Biostar 790GX boards, they offer good overclocking at reasonable price.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 18, 2009)

biostar ? never heard of them , they any good ?


----------



## Darknova (Jan 18, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> biostar ? never heard of them , they any good ?



Stay away from Biostar. I hate mine. Layout is pathetic, BIOS options are poor, the only good-side is it overclocks well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> biostar ? never heard of them , they any good ?



yes they are, never used one, but i've heard good things about them.  People have achieved very decent results with them.


----------



## KBD (Jan 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yes they are, never used one, but i've heard good things about them.  People have achieved very decent results with them.



yea, thats exactly what i've been hearing also thus the suggestion. but darknova says no so may be it is not as good as they say it is. 

Asus is a safe bet with overclocking though. Some people like MSI boards as well. One thing i wouldnt recomend for chaotic is a DFI, judging by the questions he asks he will get lost in the BIOS, especially the memory options. I have a hard time figuring out with my DFI X48 board myself, though it does have a switch between advanced & easy mode and i have no problems overclocking with the latter.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

KBD said:


> yea, thats exactly what i've been hearing also thus the suggestion. but darknova says no so may be it is not as good as they say it is.
> 
> Asus is a safe bet with overclocking though. Some people like MSI boards as well. One thing i wouldnt recomend for chaotic is a DFI, judging by the questions he asks he will get lost in the BIOS, especially the memory options.



I agree, this board below has had great results, and the price is great!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128352

However with money, I would reccommend the M3A79-T to anybody from ASUS.

Not to mention, the M4A79-T is just around the corner
http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=162708


----------



## KBD (Jan 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I agree, this board below has had great results, and the price is great!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128352
> 
> ...



yea, the M3A79-T Deluxe is one of the best AM2+ boards, though its quite pricey. That Gigabyte you linked to i heard good things about. As a former owner of a Gigabyte Am2 board i can say that their boards are quite decent and good for overclocking beginners but i wasnt happy with the fact that it lacked memory dividers. And if this board is the same way i would stay away from it solely based on that.

I think that chaotic will benefit from his own research in addition to getting advice from TPUers. Its always helpful to read about the pros and cons of the particular board yourself. Check out reviews from online review sites as well as newegg customer reviews that also have helpful info.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

KBD said:


> yea, the M3A79-T Deluxe is one of the best AM2+ boards, though its quite pricey. That Gigabyte you linked to i heard good things about. As a former owner of a Gigabyte Am2 board i can say that their boards are quite decent and good for overclocking beginners but i wasnt happy with the fact that it lacked memory dividers. And if this board is the same way i would stay away from it solely based on that.
> 
> I think that chaotic will benefit from his own research in addition to getting advice from TPUers. Its always helpful to read about the pros and cons of the particular board yourself. Check out reviews from online review sites as well as newegg customer reviews that also have helpful info.



Yeah it is, but if you got the extra cash, it really is the board to get IMO, i have it and i still can't stop thinking how amazing it is!

I believe this gigagbyte that I linked does have them mem dividers, not sure though.  But i believe that is the board they used to do the 6.0+ GHz runs on Ln2 with the Phenom II!.

as much you and me can advise, it is true.  Reviews online are your best friend, and newegg customer reviews are in fact very very helpful.


----------



## KBD (Jan 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah it is, but if you got the extra cash, it really is the board to get IMO, i have it and i still can't stop thinking how amazing it is!
> 
> I believe this gigagbyte that I linked does have them mem dividers, not sure though.  But i believe that is the board they used to do the 6.0+ GHz runs on Ln2 with the Phenom II!.
> 
> as much you and me can advise, it is true.  Reviews online are your best friend, and newegg customer reviews are in fact very very helpful.



true, true, that Gigabyte was indeed used to overclock the Deneb to 6GHz+, i think that is a testament to how well it overclocks. But as you said i still think that M3A79-T Deluxe is better, this board and Crosshair II are among the best for AM2+. The good thing is that M3A79-T Deluxe cost about $60 less than the Crosshair. Personally, if i was buying an AMD DDR2 board right now that board would be among my top choices. I mean it was awarded the newegg customer choice award 3 times for a reason. 

And i agree about newegg reviews also, there is a lot of good info there, but its a good idea to take them with a grain of salt as some people dont know what they are talking about and some just give bad ratings because the product is DOA or died prematurely. If you discount those you'll have a pretty clear picture about the product you are buying.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

KBD said:


> true, true, that Gigabyte was indeed used to overclock the Deneb to 6GHz+, i think that is a testament to how well it overclocks. But as you said i still think that M3A79-T Deluxe is better, this board and Crosshair II are among the best for AM2+. The good thing is that M3A79-T Deluxe cost about $60 less than the Crosshair. Personally, if i was buying an AMD DDR2 board right now that board would be among my top choices. I mean it was awarded the newegg customer choice award 3 times for a reason.
> 
> And i agree about newegg reviews also, there is a lot of good info there, but its a good idea to take them with a grain of salt as some people dont know what they are talking about and some just give bad ratings because the product is DOA or died prematurely. If you discount those you'll have a pretty clear picture about the product you are buying.



that couldn't have been said any better.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 18, 2009)

KBD said:


> Crosshair II is very expensive, thats prolly the most high-end AM2+ board right now, i really wouldnt recomend laying out that kind of money for it in your case as you can get very good performance from boards that cost a lot less. Since you have an ATI card id go with AMD/ATI chipset board with SB750 (important in your case) and support for Deneb CPUs in case you want to go that way later on. I suggest you take a look at Asus and Biostar 790GX boards, they offer good overclocking at reasonable price.



how much less can you spend mine was only $115  and came with a sempron


----------



## KBD (Jan 18, 2009)

cdawall said:


> how much less can you spend mine was only $115  and came with a sempron



well, newegg has it for $249 new and $175 open box (which is kinda risky to buy, btw) . But he is in the UK so i would think it would be more there. Unless he gets it used like you.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 18, 2009)

i see msi was mentioned , what are they like compaired to asus and gigabyte ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> i see msi was mentioned , what are they like compaired to asus and gigabyte ?



not a fan of MSI, but I havent used one yet so i'll let somebody else chime in on this one.


----------



## KBD (Jan 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> not a fan of MSI, but I havent used one yet so i'll let somebody else chime in on this one.



same here, but i hear that some of their high-end boards are quite good, its the low end stuff thats not great but i guess thats true for many board makers. but no personal experience with MSI. I suggest you read up on it.


----------



## Darknova (Jan 18, 2009)

KBD said:


> yea, thats exactly what i've been hearing also thus the suggestion. but darknova says no so may be it is not as good as they say it is.
> 
> Asus is a safe bet with overclocking though. Some people like MSI boards as well. One thing i wouldnt recomend for chaotic is a DFI, judging by the questions he asks he will get lost in the BIOS, especially the memory options. I have a hard time figuring out with my DFI X48 board myself, though it does have a switch between advanced & easy mode and i have no problems overclocking with the latter.



The Biostar clocks well, but it's so limited, and the layout seems to be an after-thought. I have 6 sata ports, but only 3 usable ones. If you have a dual-slot (longer) graphics card, you lose 3 ports. How is that good? Even the 3 I have available are a PITA to get the cables in, have to take the card out first.

Personally I'd go with Foxconn or Asus. I want the Foxconn AD7A-S, always had good experience with Foxconn 

MSI though are getting good reviews all around.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 18, 2009)

The biostar is decent but Paulieg had his die on him and it really pissed him off.

Gigabytes boards are good for OCing, and I use their 790X board( using it now till I get Kuma up, which is when I kick the pneumonia out of my system) but youd be better off with Asus right now.

The Crosshair 2 is built on nvidia chipset and is really expensive to boot. Id go the M3A79-T Deluxe or the MSI DGA790GX board that someone has for sale on here


----------



## cdawall (Jan 18, 2009)

i had the K9A2 platinum V1 and it was a pretty good oc'r i like my crosshair II better and my Biostar 780G clocked better


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 19, 2009)

Crosshair 2 has its own sound card right? The Supreme FX? Is that a play on Xfi from creative?


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 19, 2009)

not sure if is my mobo or my cpu but it has been running stable @3.1 ghz for over a week , but now i had to downclock it again to 3ghz . not sure which it is tbh  , do i rma the cpu or get a new mobo first ?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 19, 2009)

WEll it would be easier to get a new MOBO before RMAing the chip. However CD didnt you have troubles with your Kuma when you got it?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 19, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Crosshair 2 has its own sound card right? The Supreme FX? Is that a play on Xfi from creative?



yes it does


----------



## KBD (Jan 19, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> not sure if is my mobo or my cpu but it has been running stable @3.1 ghz for over a week , but now i had to downclock it again to 3ghz . not sure which it is tbh  , do i rma the cpu or get a new mobo first ?



strange, why you had to downclock? instability? Did you change the BIOS settings lately? 

I do agree with Wareagle, id get a new board before the CPU.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> not sure if is my mobo or my cpu but it has been running stable @3.1 ghz for over a week , but now i had to downclock it again to 3ghz . not sure which it is tbh  , do i rma the cpu or get a new mobo first ?



had you previously tested for stability, prime 95 for example>?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 19, 2009)

mines stable lol


but didn't score for shit in this...hmm will retest on XP


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 19, 2009)

KBD said:


> strange, why you had to downclock? instability? Did you change the BIOS settings lately?
> 
> I do agree with Wareagle, id get a new board before the CPU.




downclocked due to BSOD's , checked it for stability over a week ago for over 8 hours using orthos (cpu and ram)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> downclocked due to BSOD's , checked it for stability over a week ago for over 8 hours using orthos (cpu and ram)



thats weird, did you do blend, or high fft's?


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats weird, did you do blend, or high fft's?



must be tired but you lost me lol


----------



## cdawall (Jan 19, 2009)

damn look at the difference between windows 7 and XP in this bench!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> must be tired but you lost me lol



in Prime 95 you can do small fft's, large fft's which is more heat and maximum power consumption, or a blend with is a combination of fft's with more stress on the RAM.  you might pass a blend test, but not a in place large fft test which is more abusive on the system.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 19, 2009)

not used prime95 yet


----------



## KBD (Jan 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> in Prime 95 you can do small fft's, large fft's which is more heat and maximum power consumption, or a blend with is a combination of fft's with more stress on the RAM.  you might pass a blend test, but not a in place large fft test which is more abusive on the system.



dual core version of orthos has that stuff too, btw


chaotic, do what chicken patty suggested. if unstable tweak a little bit. I'm sure that CPU is capable of at least 3.2 stable.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 19, 2009)

it did run @3.2ghz when i first had it , then became unstable and ran @3.1ghz since then and became unstable again . i have tried every tweak in the bios to get it to run stable even raising the volts , but nothing seems to work for long


----------



## KBD (Jan 19, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> it did run @3.2ghz when i first had it , then became unstable and ran @3.1ghz since then and became unstable again . i have tried every tweak in the bios to get it to run stable even raising the volts , but nothing seems to work for long




well, to me it sounds like it could be 2 things. First, the CPU itself is degrading but i think thats unlikely since they usually do last longer unless severely overvolted. You didnt apply any excessive voltage to the CPU or any other components, did you? The second, more likely possibility IMO, is that it this could be caused by the lack of MOSFET cooling. Looking at the picture of your board, i see that it has absolutely no MOSFET heatsinks, which is important to have for a good overclock. 770 chipset boards usually lack in that department and require aftermarket MOSFET sinks. You could buy them but if you are planning to get another board it doesnt really make sense.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 19, 2009)

i only raised the volts on the cpu by 0.50v and the same on the nortgbridge to get it run games stable , before i did this i would get stuttering in any game and the temps don't seem to be a problem . but it could be that i need some mosfet coolers as this board has none , which would fit ? . was not planning on changing this board till i got the phenom II which is in march/april at the earliest


----------



## KBD (Jan 19, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> i only raised the volts on the cpu by 0.50v and the same on the nortgbridge to get it run games stable , before i did this i would get stuttering in any game and the temps don't seem to be a problem . but it could be that i need some mosfet coolers as this board has none , which would fit ? . was not planning on changing this board till i got the phenom II which is in march/april at the earliest



in regards to mosfet coolers, i'd recomend these, expensive, yes, but are excellent copper sinks:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=54_197&products_id=23308

if you want to go cheaper then get these:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...ge=product_info&cPath=54_197&products_id=4290

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...ge=product_info&cPath=54_197&products_id=4292


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 19, 2009)

sorry if this sounds dump but what do the mosfets look like ? (be kind i have a headhache)


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 19, 2009)

Is the small black with metal leads on the board I believe unless Im just picturing it wrong in my head. Personally, you can run it at 3.0 and be happy, or you can get a new and better board before April and go that route. Personally Id go for the new board right now. Unless you cannot afford it then Id be happy with 3.0 to 3.1


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Jan 19, 2009)

Since it's AM2+ it can handle 1066mhz memory right?

Mine gets here tomorrow


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 19, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mosfet

exactly what I Said though unless you dont know PCBs, Soldering, Electronics and through hole and SMT stuff  Anyways that is a decent read with a picture to show you what a MOSFET is.

I still say get a better board.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 19, 2009)

@BN yes it can handle 1066 ram and I believe it defaults to 1066 too.


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Jan 19, 2009)

Sweet, just double checking because the customer I ordered it for also got 4gb 1066 RAM!

We're gonna OC it at his house and see how high we can get it with a big ass Thermalright.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 19, 2009)

here is a pic of my mobo , but is it just me or is the northbridge heatsink a little small ?


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 19, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> sorry if this sounds dump but what do the mosfets look like ? (be kind i have a headhache)



mosfets....woo hoo


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 19, 2009)

servermonkey said:


> on this msi mobo, the are here.....sometimes there is a copper heat sink on them



i thought it was the things below/above them from the wiki page i read


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 19, 2009)

He doesnt have any. Yes your NB chipsink is small but its passive as well at least it is helping. Not that your board wouldnt benefit from a TT Easy Spirit 2 but your mosfets are above the socket for the proc.


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 19, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> i thought it was the things below/above them from the wiki page i read



*sometimes..


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 19, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> He doesnt have any. Yes your NB chipsink is small but its passive as well at least it is helping. Not that your board wouldnt benefit from a TT Easy Spirit 2 but your mosfets are above the socket for the proc.



these are cool too, if you got the space...


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 19, 2009)

below is the temps etc from hwmonitor for the past 3 hours (gaming included) , but what is temp sensor 2 reading ? . is that the northbridge temp cause the gigabyte easytune temps do not include this reading



> Hardware monitor
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> ITE IT87 hardware monitor
> ...


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 19, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> below is the temps etc from hwmonitor for the past 3 hours (gaming included) , but what is temp sensor 2 reading ? . is that the northbridge temp cause the gigabyte easytune temps do not include this reading



I think "Temperature sensor 1 46°C (114°F) [0x2E] (TMPIN1)" represents your n/b....


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 19, 2009)

if that is so whats the 84c ?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 19, 2009)

Not sure sometimes or hell alot of times, them damn things get a fudged up reading, Smart Fan does the same stuff. I dont think its a HDD or Anything either.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 19, 2009)

the reading for the harddrive is 37c which is seperate from the above that i posted


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 19, 2009)

i could always use my old asrock crossfire mobo , but that wont let me overclock this cpu lol (but i do get a lot more options in the bios)


----------



## cdawall (Jan 19, 2009)

maybe its the VRM's just to give you an idea this is what the crosshair II looks like and this is why i dont have that issue






notice the area above the socket area in the pic thats what needs to be covered on yours the little block squares not the tall ones with white writing on them


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 19, 2009)

what chipset does that cool looking mobo use ?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 19, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> what chipset does that cool looking mobo use ?



780a


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 19, 2009)

thats the nvidia chipset is it not ?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 19, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> thats the nvidia chipset is it not ?



yes sir it is


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2009)

Chaotic temp sensor 1 is NB, sensor 2 is CPU ambient temp, and sensor 3 is your mosfets, which are the hottest.  They do run a bit hot and therefore over time start to loose their efficiency and cause instability.  That board really doesnt look like it was meant to overclock much so that might be your problem.  Try to find a way to cool them a bit, put a fan over them maybe?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 19, 2009)

A Xigmatek S1283/1284 or what have you has a little shield that directs some air over your mosfets/vrms and does a nice job of cooling.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 19, 2009)

it seems odd why it is unstable with this cpu , never had this problem with my old x2 6000 windsor till i overclocked it and fried it lol . thats another odd thing , it works in my old asrock mobo but not in this gigabyte mobo


----------



## Darknova (Jan 19, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> A Xigmatek S1283/1284 or what have you has a little shield that directs some air over your mosfets/vrms and does a nice job of cooling.



Not on AMD mate. The clip faces the wrong way so it blows air out the top of the case, so nothing goes over the MOSFETs 

I'm having this issue ATM. Having to jerry-rig a couple of 40mm fans over my MOSFET cooler.


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 19, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> below is the temps etc from hwmonitor for the past 3 hours (gaming included) , but what is temp sensor 2 reading ? . is that the northbridge temp cause the gigabyte easytune temps do not include this reading



I would say that
Temp 0 is system temp (maybe Southbridge?)
Temp 1 is false CPU reading (about 10C higer than CPU core) 
Temp 3 is your NB

At least this has been the case in two GBT mobos I have had with AMD chipset
GA-MA790FX-DS4 and GA-MA790GP-DS4H

*EDIT:* Temp 0 is only system temp, the temperature of the ITE chip (system monitoring)
I checked this byt putting a 80mm fan blowing at the chip and monitored the system temp for a while in bios, I used fan controller. With max rpm, the temp went down multiple degrees C. When RPM at minimun, it got few degrees up. When I removed the fan, it increased about 4 degrees.

@ CP, temp sensor 0 (or 1 as u described) cannot be the NB temp (at least not in the mobos I mentioned) because the NB and PWM are in connection with heat pipes. That way, the NB goes up as the PWM's get stressed. I think we have a problem in this particular design when using high HTT an/or High NB frequency. As many of Phenom owners have fried their PWM's, I think the PWM section and NB should have individual heatsinks. Also the PWM section would benefit largely from active cooling. I think this has been overlooked in almost all mobos. If only the CPU is overclocked and overvolted, the issue is not so big.

*EDIT2* The temp 2 (or temp 3) was higher than 80C on the DS5 mobo with 9950. And I am pretty sure it was the NB. I checked that there is no PWM heatsink in MA770-DS3. I would get some little heatsinks over there.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 19, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> I would say that
> Temp 1 is false CPU reading (about 10C higer than CPU core)



it says around the same in the bios


----------



## cdawall (Jan 19, 2009)

hows this look?

DRAM@2.1v (real)
CPU@1.425v


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 19, 2009)

Come on man.. That's some low voltage. Crank it up!!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 19, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Come on man.. That's some low voltage. Crank it up!!



it didnt help any tried to ~1.6v phenom 1 chips dont scale with volts


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 19, 2009)

Damn nice memory timings what are those you are using to get over 1200mhz?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 20, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Damn nice memory timings what are those you are using to get over 1200mhz?



what do you mean?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 20, 2009)

Uhm Im sorry I guess I thought you knew what I was talking about. What memory are you using to get those speeds
'


----------



## cdawall (Jan 20, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Uhm Im sorry I guess I thought you knew what I was talking about. What memory are you using to get those speeds
> '



crucial reds PC6400 CL4 based off micron D9JKH


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 20, 2009)

Damn those Biaches fly man. I hope my transcends will hit at least 1100 which they should no problem.


----------



## Shadowdust (Jan 29, 2009)

I just got my 7750BE earlier this week and finally had some time to do some overclocking. No matter what method I try, I can't manage a higher stable overclock than 3.2 GHz. I could get it to load Vista at 3.3 GHz but after a few minutes of stress testing with Prime95 it would crash. At 3.4 GHz, it crashes at Vista startup. Still I can't complain since the performance increase is considerable over my old Manchester core. 

Still I have to wonder if it's just my motherboard because somethings were a little buggy when I first got everything running. I think the BIOS update helped but no matter how much I pump up the vcore (1.60 so far) it simply won't stabilize at 3.3 GHz. I've tried simply upping the multiplier, increasing the FSB, and also trying a combination with no luck. Oh well, if anyone has an idea, by all means I would love to hear it.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2009)

the chip are pretty unaffected by voltage shadow. i tested mine up to 1.75v which was no post at a stable speed.


try dropping your NB down to increase the overall clock


----------



## Shadowdust (Jan 29, 2009)

Alrighty, I'll give it a try when I get home and post my results. 

Edit: This is probably going to be my limit after all. I couldn't find an option to lower the NB. After doing some research I found that a lot of people were complaining about this option being missing from the Cell menu for my model of motherboard.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 30, 2009)

Is it missing in your bios options? I know Cell Menu usually refers to MSIs Software OCing.


----------



## Shadowdust (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah, there is a software overclocking version but it's also a menu section in the BIOS. I wish I had researched this a little bit more before I bought a 750a motherboard, but I guess a lot of those particular motherboards don't have NB multiplier options. 

Though I would like to get the most out of my CPU, I can't justify spending an extra $100 for a 780a board just to get a couple hundred more megahertz out of it.  So I can live with 3.2 GHz for now. Not to mention, all of my games run great at 1920x1200 since I got this CPU, so there's little reason to overclock it more anyway I guess.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 30, 2009)

I thought the MSI K92A Platinum was the 790FX board. If so that should have the option. Could always get you another board like the M3A79-T Deluxe.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> I thought the MSI K92A Platinum was the 790FX board. If so that should have the option. Could always get you another board like the M3A79-T Deluxe.



it has the option it however does not work


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 30, 2009)

WEll that just sucks. Why have an option if the damn thing doesnt work. Id be RMAing that bitch or asking for money back.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 31, 2009)

well i killed my mobo , i  am lucky it did not take anything else with it . which is the cheapest am2+ mobo ? , has to take the kuma and the phenom II


----------



## Shadowdust (Jan 31, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> I thought the MSI K92A Platinum was the 790FX board. If so that should have the option. Could always get you another board like the M3A79-T Deluxe.



I'm actually using the K9N2 SLI Platinum board which is a 750a board. Although it sounds like I'll be staying away from the K92A Platinum board if it has options that don't work.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 31, 2009)

I hear ya.

@chaotic I wouldnt go for the cheapest necessarily but they have some nice deals on the boards on there. You could try the Foxconna ADa79s or whatever it is or the MSI 790DKAGX board. Those have been used to get some nice clocks though Im not sure what kind of options the Foxconn has.


----------



## KBD (Jan 31, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> well i killed my mobo , i  am lucky it did not take anything else with it . which is the cheapest am2+ mobo ? , has to take the kuma and the phenom II



how'd you kill it?

anyway, i agree with Wareagle, dont go for the cheapest, otherwise you are likely to find yourself in the same situation as before where you cant get good overclocks due to having a poor overclocking board, lack of cooling etc. I think Wareagle's suggestion for the MSI 790GX is a good one, another option is to get the Asus 790GX. Id stick with that chipset as 790FX boards are generally more expensive.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 31, 2009)

not sure how i killed it , was playing farcry2 and it just turned off . tried everything but it was dead , tried my gfx - mem and cpu in my old Asrock ALiveXFire-eSATA2 R3.0 and they work fine . lucky nothing else went with the mobo tbh , whats these mobo's like ?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2009)

they are ok but wont run high watt cpu's


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 31, 2009)

My friend just got a Jetway 790FX and a 7750 so I will try and get him to post! I will hopefully see him on Monday.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 31, 2009)

Options are handed to you to get a good board with good overclocks. You want something compatible and that will run good Overclocks. I recommended some but I know you said you wanted to upgrade in april. If you can get ahold of Asus' or Gigabytes newest boards for AM3 cpus, then Id get those. Otherwise if you go cheap again, you will be stuck.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Feb 1, 2009)

only getting a new board from local suppliers now , what about MSI 790GX ? . it cost less than £80 and supports am2+ and deneb cpu's , even supports the 9950BE 140w


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 1, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130190

this is the one you should look into. Otherwise, getting that one or something similar, you wont get good OCs. However its your money and frustrations so go with what you feel


----------



## imddg69 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Where did AMD get the word kuma from?*

Not to rain on anyone's parade, but in Kiswahili Kuma means "pu$$y".


----------



## chaotic_uk (Feb 1, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130190
> 
> this is the one you should look into. Otherwise, getting that one or something similar, you wont get good OCs. However its your money and frustrations so go with what you feel



nice looking board but i cannot find a supplier in the uk , second problem is not enough funds on my cc lol . it has to be one i can get local , i wonder if they would order me one or any 790gx chipset board hmmm


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 1, 2009)

I would think they would. What other boards do you have local?


----------



## chaotic_uk (Feb 1, 2009)

well 2 shops nearby listed below , well there is another but they have not updated their site in months

1: http://www.web-systems.co.uk/?page=Products&gid=4

2: http://www.cougar-systems.co.uk/products/Motherboards AMD.html


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 2, 2009)

imddg69 said:


> Not to rain on anyone's parade, but in Kiswahili Kuma means "pu$$y".



They probably weren't going through african languages when choosing the name for the processor


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 2, 2009)

http://www.romancart.com/cart.asp They have the MSI DKA790GX for 122 inc VAT. Id go with that, the rest of the boards from both of those sites really sucked, except for an Asus and MSI on this site here.


----------



## blaznjason (Feb 2, 2009)

Uhm... should I not have just up'd my multiplier? I just put multiplier on x16 and my core voltage is 1.840... is it bad to have it up that high?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 2, 2009)

core voltage is way to high


----------



## KBD (Feb 2, 2009)

blaznjason said:


> Uhm... should I not have just up'd my multiplier? I just put multiplier on x16 and my core voltage is 1.840... is it bad to have it up that high?



omg, man, lower that voltage ASAP, you are going to fry your chip. i wouldnt go above 1.55v for 24/7 use. Those temp readings dont seem right to me either, even though those are idle temps, i assume.


----------



## blaznjason (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a foxconn A78AX-S mobo and under voltage controls it just has +mV values. So, after taking it back to 13.5 stepping it's still at 1.840 volts.. how do I get the volts down? In bios it's just on default voltage... there is no -mV just +mV...


----------



## blaznjason (Feb 3, 2009)

How can I lower my voltage?
Well... Fox One say 1.31 Volts but CPU-Z says 1.840


----------



## KBD (Feb 3, 2009)

blaznjason said:


> How can I lower my voltage?
> Well... Fox One say 1.31 Volts but CPU-Z says 1.840



hmm, thats weird, though i've seen inconsistencies between mobo software and CPU-z before. You should go by your BIOS to be safe, whatever is displayed there in voltage monitoring section is the right voltage. So first check your BIOS to see what your actual voltage and if needed lower it. To lower it just click on the CPU voltage line in your BIOS and you'll be presented with options, select the one you want and press enter and dont forget to save changes in the BIOS before exiting. BTW, 1000 mV =  1 volt, i belive, some boards have voltage adjustments in mV which pretty damn inconvinient as one has to constantly convert mV into volts.


----------



## blaznjason (Feb 3, 2009)

I've moved on to experimenting using AMD OverDrive now... ram voltage was 1.840 and cpu is 1.32 I don't quite get why cpu-z is confused or confusing.


----------



## blaznjason (Feb 3, 2009)

Using AMD Overdrive I'm running 3.2 @ 16x 1.4V 41degC stable... any suggestions?
8430 in the built-in benchmark.


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 3, 2009)

blaznjason said:


> I've moved on to experimenting using AMD OverDrive now... ram voltage was 1.840 and cpu is 1.32 I don't quite get why cpu-z is confused or confusing.



Did you check it under
"Status Monitor" and "Board Status" -> "CPU VCORE" ? 

This should be the right value.


----------



## mav2000 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi I just got the 7750 be and have managed to take it to 3.1 without changing anything but the multipliers. At 16 it crashes, so am stuck at 15.5. I am using OCZ Reaper 800 Mhz ram with the recomended timings of 4-4-4-15. SO what can I do to overclock some more. By the way Im a noob, but I am not able to find the HT Multi in my bios, is there some other name to it? I have also downloaded the AMD Overdrive utility. I am using an Asus M3A78-EM mobo.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Feb 20, 2009)

is that mobo using the 770 chipset ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> Hi I just got the 7750 be and have managed to take it to 3.1 without changing anything but the multipliers. At 16 it crashes, so am stuck at 15.5. I am using OCZ Reaper 800 Mhz ram with the recomended timings of 4-4-4-15. SO what can I do to overclock some more. By the way Im a noob, but I am not able to find the HT Multi in my bios, is there some other name to it? I have also downloaded the AMD Overdrive utility. I am using an Asus M3A78-EM mobo.



Can you provide us with screenshot of CPUz and the memory tab of CPU z also.  

You might need more vcore.  What are your temps under load for the 15.5 multi?


----------



## r9 (Feb 20, 2009)

blaznjason said:


> Uhm... should I not have just up'd my multiplier? I just put multiplier on x16 and my core voltage is 1.840... is it bad to have it up that high?



 with that voltage


----------



## r9 (Feb 21, 2009)

Couple day ago at work I have pleasure to play a little with 7750 BE on MSI K9A2GM. Mobo does not have voltage regulation in bios so at stock volts 1.35 (I think) with raising the multi i did 3.3GHz stable enough for work in windows I don`t have software to test stability at 3.4 was bsod at windows startup. It would be fun if a had K9A2 platinum instead of k8a2gm.


----------



## mav2000 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi I am running at around 37 deg at idle and a max of around 47-48 deg at full load under orthos. In gaming or 3dmark it does not cross 45 deg. SO thats ok too. I am running it with a vendetta 2 for now, but seems cooler than my 6000+ 85W right out of the box.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> Hi I am running at around 37 deg at idle and a max of around 47-48 deg at full load under orthos. In gaming or 3dmark it does not cross 45 deg. SO thats ok too. I am running it with a vendetta 2 for now, but seems cooler than my 6000+ 85W right out of the box.



maybe you need to bump up the vcore a bit to have it stable with a 16x multi.  Try that and keep an eye on the temps.


----------



## mav2000 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi, on my bios I have vcore on Auto and the options are +50, +100 etc. So Should I go to +50?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> Hi, on my bios I have vcore on Auto and the options are +50, +100 etc. So Should I go to +50?



try +50.  that should set you at about 1.45v


----------



## mav2000 (Feb 21, 2009)

Set it to 1.45, but had to use 100 cause it was at 1.35 on normal, but it booted into windows and then just craped out within a few minutes at 16x.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> Set it to 1.45, but had to use 100 cause it was at 1.35 on normal, but it booted into windows and then just craped out within a few minutes at 16x.



try a bit more of an increase.  if that doesnt work you can maybe take a picture of the settings in your BIOS?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 21, 2009)

I set this O/C 2 months ago and the rig has been rock solid folding 24/7 ever since. What's the highest stable clock anyone has achieved?


----------



## chaotic_uk (Feb 21, 2009)

last night i got mine to post at 3.4ghz but it froze booting into vista  , soon i will try again when i get my 790gx mobo


----------



## cdawall (Feb 21, 2009)

3.5ghz was stable on mine


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

cdawall said:


> 3.5ghz was stable on mine



how much voltage was that again cdawall, I dont remember!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how much voltage was that again cdawall, I dont remember!



maybe 1.45v i honestly done remember either but the chip didn't like volts so it wasn't much


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

cdawall said:


> maybe 1.45v i honestly done remember either but the chip didn't like volts so it wasn't much



14.45v is pretty good for 3.5 GHz bro


----------



## mav2000 (Feb 22, 2009)

Treid it with +150, which shows as 1.5 v on the bos and it booted into windows ran for a bit and then bsod. I will put up pics of my bios soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> Treid it with +150, which shows as 1.5 v on the bos and it booted into windows ran for a bit and then bsod. I will put up pics of my bios soon.



dammit.

post the pics, lets see what we can do.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Mar 8, 2009)

got mine running stable @ 3.2ghz with 1.35v , runs unstable @ 3.3ghz with 1.35v . not going to try for anymore as i am getting a Phenom II 940 next month


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

Woot! Back in the overclocking scene  





I tried 3.6ghz but it bsods at boot at 1.4v-1.57v


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Mar 8, 2009)

what kind of motherboard do you suggest one should get for a Kuma CPU?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

My MSI 790GX is doing great with it. I LOVE the bios, it shows what the memory and CPU will run at with the settings you have set.

Also it wasn't 100% stable with 1.475 at 3.4 so I bumped it up to 1.52v, is that safe for 24/7 f@h/gaming?


----------



## chaotic_uk (Mar 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> My MSI 790GX is doing great with it. I LOVE the bios, it shows what the memory and CPU will run at with the settings you have set.
> 
> Also it wasn't 100% stable with 1.475 at 3.4 so I bumped it up to 1.52v, is that safe for 24/7 f@h/gaming?



looks like you have the the better mobo than i have , the one i got the local store to give as a freebee cause the repeated probs with my old ma-770-ds3 is just the basic msi ka790gx


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> My MSI 790GX is doing great with it. I LOVE the bios, it shows what the memory and CPU will run at with the settings you have set.
> 
> Also it wasn't 100% stable with 1.475 at 3.4 so I bumped it up to 1.52v, is that safe for 24/7 f@h/gaming?



3.4, not bad, how does it compare to the 6400 at 3.4?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

It has L3 cache so I'd imagine it does better than the 6400+.
3.4ghz is running great fuh sho. EverQuest2 runs a lot better 3.4 vs 3.0 and everything just "feels" faster. Can't believe I didn't do this earlier 
Kinda making me not want a Phenom II anymore!


----------



## chaotic_uk (Mar 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> It has L3 cache so I'd imagine it does better than the 6400+.
> 3.4ghz is running great fuh sho. EverQuest2 runs a lot better 3.4 vs 3.0 and everything just "feels" faster. Can't believe I didn't do this earlier
> Kinda making me not want a Phenom II anymore!



did you use the onboard switches for the overclocking ?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

Nope. Good ol' fashion(well not really) multiplier adjusting. God dammit I love black editions 
BTW I have cdawall's chip, I bought mine off of him


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> It has L3 cache so I'd imagine it does better than the 6400+.
> 3.4ghz is running great fuh sho. EverQuest2 runs a lot better 3.4 vs 3.0 and everything just "feels" faster. Can't believe I didn't do this earlier
> Kinda making me not want a Phenom II anymore!



L3 is there to compensate for the Latency of DDR2/DDR3.


----------



## z1tu (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey guys just got the 7750BE about a week ago and can't seem to bump it more than 3 ghz.
I've tried 1.5v and 15.5x and still couldn't get it stable. Is my motherboard hopeless for this or am I doing something wrong. Sorry that i haven't read all the pages in this thread if it has been already talked about. I also tried upping the FSB to 205 but that didn't work either.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Mar 9, 2009)

i had the same issue with my old gigabyte mobo (ma-770-ds3) , it would work all day at 3.0ghz  but raise it to 3.1 or 3.2 and it became unstable . it must be the 770 chipset thats is holding this cpu back ?


----------



## z1tu (Mar 9, 2009)

aw man that would be sad


----------



## KBD (Mar 9, 2009)

z1tu said:


> aw man that would be sad



yea, the chipset could be a contributing factor but in think the main reasons are the lack of cooling on both the CPU and the board and possibly poor case airflow as well as an untweaked BIOS settings. Its unlikely that you would break any overclocking records with the stock cooling and even though your Gigabyte board is from the Ultra Durable 3 series which is somewhat better than what chaotic had it still lacks in the cooling department. Looking at the picture i see no MOSFET cooling on this board  as well  which is common for 770 chipsets mobos. If you go back several pages you'll see that it was talked about and how to fix that. Also, monitor your NB temps and if they are high you may want to reaseat the NB sink and reapply TIM and/or mount a fan on it. I think that chances are that you'll get a better overclock if you do all this stuff as well as tweak your BIOS settings and wont have to apply brute force (i.e. more voltage) to get there. I'm sure someone here can help you with the BIOS settings part, i dont own a Kuma or an AMD board so i cant speak about that.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Mar 22, 2009)

i have just upgraded from my old gigabyte ma-770-ds3 to the msi ka790gx , now i would have thought i would at least get the same performance @3ghz . this is not the case as i get nearly 300 cpu points lower in vantage and games seem to stuter more , what would cause this ?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 22, 2009)

That means it's unstable


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 22, 2009)

That and possibly different options in your new bios that you may have missed changing.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Mar 22, 2009)

any way to fix this ? , what should i set the cpu voltage to ?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 22, 2009)

Man I don't know. These chips vary. Mine can do 3.1ghz prim95 24 hour stable but I need 1.5v for 3.4ghz.. Very tricky chips.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Mar 22, 2009)

tried it @ 1.4v and it ran slower in vantage , very odd if you ask me . i might just change to the phenom II cpu on the 8th and then try again at overclocking


----------



## Cptnyr (Mar 23, 2009)

Cant figure it out...is my 7750 only running 1 core?


----------



## z1tu (Mar 23, 2009)

Your multiplier is at half, it should be 13x...No need to panick...although i'm curios why it was like that, was it because you changed it or...?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 23, 2009)

Cool and Quiet it running. It slows down your cpu when it's not being used.


----------



## z1tu (Mar 23, 2009)

Well that makes sense


----------



## Cptnyr (Mar 23, 2009)

it was at the factory setting i just changed it to x15 but its still showing it at x6.75 as it has always shown

whats weird is it will sometimes flash and show at x15 and goes back to x6.75 right away


----------



## z1tu (Mar 23, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Cool and Quiet it running. It slows down your cpu when it's not being used.



As ShadowFold said...and the factory setting is 13.5.... 13.5 x 200 = 2700.... 15 x 200 = 3000


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 23, 2009)

Cptnyr said:


> it was at the factory setting i just changed it to x15 but its still showing it at x6.75 as it has always shown
> 
> whats weird is it will sometimes flash and show at x15 and goes back to x6.75 right away



That's what Cool and Quiet does..


----------



## Cptnyr (Mar 23, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> That's what Cool and Quiet does..



so turn it off and i should be good?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes, but you might as well keep it on. It usually helps your idle temps since it's running slower. Just keep it on, it doesn't do anything bad!


----------



## Cptnyr (Mar 23, 2009)

Hows this


----------



## z1tu (Mar 23, 2009)

3.2 at 1.37 can't be stable...not sure...mine isn't


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 23, 2009)

That's pretty damn nice if it's stable!


----------



## Cptnyr (Mar 23, 2009)

z1tu said:


> 3.2 at 1.37 can't be stable...not sure...mine isn't



im new to this i have no clue what im doing

EDIT: or what you mean


----------



## z1tu (Mar 23, 2009)

Well basically whenever you increase your cpu frequency you need to increase voltage in order for it to be stable


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Cptnyr said:


> Hows this



Run COD4, and Some Tech Demos.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 23, 2009)

z1tu said:


> Well basically whenever you increase your cpu frequency you need to increase voltage in order for it to be stable



But, too much voltage can make it unstable as well. It's pretty annoying once you get higher, but for medium OC's it's not that hard! Just don't go over 1.55v.


----------



## z1tu (Mar 23, 2009)

Nevermind games, run orthos and see what happens


----------



## Cptnyr (Mar 23, 2009)

it goes to 1.408 at times

ill run UT3 and tell you how it goes...no cod4

EDIT:

Seemed to run fine temps stayed low

GPU 47C-55C
CPU 15C-19C


----------



## z1tu (Mar 23, 2009)

Do a 20 min orthos and leave core temp on and see what happens


----------



## z1tu (Mar 29, 2009)

Hmm this is strange i have Cool 'n Quiet activated but it doesn't affect my clocks or volts... i turned it off to try and OC it again but it was the same thing...and why are is my RAM voltage at 1.92 even with C&Q off?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 29, 2009)

Is this a decent score?


----------



## z1tu (Mar 29, 2009)

amagad 16.5x at 1.53...isn't that a bit aggresive? ... and i never did vantage so...


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 29, 2009)

No that's what I need for those speeds. I can do 3.4 with 1.575 lol


----------



## z1tu (Mar 29, 2009)

i wish i could do even 15.5 
wait isn't 1.55 max voltage for 7750?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 29, 2009)

There is no max, just over 1.5v it starts degrading. Heat isn't a factor for me, I have a Xigmatek S1284 and a lot of high airflow fans.


----------



## z1tu (Mar 29, 2009)

yeah i noticed


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 29, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=536517


----------



## z1tu (Mar 29, 2009)

what's your cpu score in 3dmark 06


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 29, 2009)

http://img.techpowerup.org/090328/untitled587.jpg


----------



## chaotic_uk (Mar 29, 2009)

i have come to the conclusion that my msi ka790gx sucks , overclocked it to the same as i had with my old ma-770-ds3 and it runs slower


----------



## z1tu (Mar 29, 2009)

hmmm i get around 2400 points in 3smark 06 running at 3 ghz... i guess it's not that much of a bottleneck as i thought... chaotic mine sucks more since i can't get past 3 ghz


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a DKA790GX Platinum, the KA790GX do suck lol


----------



## chaotic_uk (Mar 29, 2009)

i plan on getting a better mobo on the 8th of april instead of getting a phenom II , thats got to wait for june  . back on topic now lol , does changing the ht and nb to 2000 from 1800 make any difference ?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 29, 2009)

apparently I need to go back and read through this thread. I havent even got my kuma oc'd now that I got me a new m3a32mvp deluxe.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 29, 2009)

My chip kinda sucks lol I need 1.575v to keep 3.4ghz stable, 1.52v for 3.33ghz, 1.475v for 3.2ghz which is my 24/7 clock. Still a really fast chip tho.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Mar 29, 2009)

if i raise the volts on my mobo it runs slower than keeping it auto , why is this (yes i know my mobo sucks lol )


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 29, 2009)

Perhaps heat is the problem with the volts? It doesnt make sense that more volts makes your system slower when its running faster than the 2.7 its original at.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Mar 29, 2009)

each core is only at 24c after an hours worth of sins of a solar empire , cpu temp 40c + system temp 30c so i do not think temps are a problem . using this hs/f

super_pi is also slower , it used to be 23-24


----------



## cdawall (Mar 29, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> My chip kinda sucks lol I need 1.575v to keep 3.4ghz stable, 1.52v for 3.33ghz, 1.475v for 3.2ghz which is my 24/7 clock. Still a really fast chip tho.



oh its a bad chip now i think its your mobo i hit 3.5+ with it


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm getting one of these tomorow after work. Its only purpose will be to take the top Wprime Dual core AMD spot.
Lookout CD your reign will end  well at least with the dual core amd chips.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 20, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I'm getting one of these tomorow after work. Its only purpose will be to take the top Wprime Dual core AMD spot.
> Lookout CD your reign will end  well at least with the dual core amd chips.



pssht as if 

your on and i bet even the intel freak freaksavior could beat you


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 20, 2009)

cdawall said:


> pssht as if
> 
> your on and i bet even the intel freak freaksavior could beat you



Not! 

Oh I know this board will allow 2V on the Kuma, so its either gonna beat your Kuma or die in the process, Seriously.

Hopefully my D9's Ballistix get here by tomorow its been like 2 weeks ive been waiting for them. 
Both of my Rads will be in Iced Alcohol Water temps will not be an issue 

Party on, Garth


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 20, 2009)

cdawall said:


> pssht as if
> 
> your on and i bet even the intel freak freaksavior could beat you



your probably right, i bet i could beat him


----------



## cdawall (Apr 20, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Not!
> 
> Oh I know this board will allow 2V on the Kuma, so its either gonna beat your Kuma or die in the process, Seriously.
> 
> ...



to bad both the ones i had didn't scale with volts


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 21, 2009)

cdawall said:


> to bad both the ones i had didn't scale with volts



I skipped the Kuma and got me another 9950, it was a dub more than the Kuma so I just went for it  I hope this one hits 3.6GHZ.

How your 9950 goin DUDE? I havent seen any results yet


----------



## cdawall (Apr 21, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I skipped the Kuma and got me another 9950, it was a dub more than the Kuma so I just went for it  I hope this one hits 3.6GHZ.
> 
> How your 9950 goin DUDE? I havent seen any results yet
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/9950-1.jpg



waiting for my pot


----------

